# Apt/Condo needed in Aspen area



## Uncle B (Nov 14, 2003)

I recently accepted a job teaching in Aspen and now my wife and I need a place to live. We are looking for a 1-2 bedroom place with a year long lease starting in August. We have great references! If you have a vacation home, carriage house, or condo that needs some folks please let us know. Thanks, Brent and Cara

[email protected]
970-988-6642


----------

